# Liyu SC 361 with windows 7



## gwsubs (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey guys

I bought a LIYU SC361 plotter cutter off of ebay and have faced a nightmare ever since. I cannot get it to work with windows 7. Has anyone managed or know how to get it working please??
The manual that comes with the plotter seems pointless as far as loading onto a pc is concerned. I have spent many hours searching on the net and managed to find a blog where someone has got it working with Vista but upon trying that on windows 7, nothing.

Please help 

Graham


----------



## reeceb36 (May 2, 2012)

if your drivers ent working , try downloading them from forum.ukcutter.co.uk
click the first link then the third.

or contact us on support[USER=126627]@ukcutter[/USER].co.uk


----------

